# Garden Apartment and Bedbugs



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Robert Guercio said:


> Considering the consequences of this clause, namely forcing many people to live with bedbugs, is it legal?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Bob



If your question was how to get rid of bedbugs......

http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/bed-bugs-87203/

But I think you might want to dig a bit more and find a website that deals with legal or renters rights. This is a DIY forum so any options here may or may not be relevant to your question.


----------



## Bob Guercio (Feb 25, 2011)

*I see no bedbugs!*

OK. I do have a question about bedbugs.

We are getting chewed up at night and in the middle of the night, I have spotted a bedbug several times. However, when I take the mattresses off the bed and search for bedbugs during the day, I don't spot any. Where are they?

Is it possible that they are on some other piece of furniture and make the trek to our bed every night? Or are they really that hard to spot?

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Robert Guercio said:


> are they really that hard to spot?
> 
> Thank you,
> Bob


Dang right they are hard to spot, and worse, they are harder to get rid of. Best way is start with a chemical treatment, if that doesnt work, have to heat up the appartment hot, to kill them all. very $$$.

They say how appartments are so energy efficient, benefit to the environment because they take up less living space- but the cost is living in close, contagious quarters with dirty people (or even clean people)next door/across the hall, etc. 

Almost impossibe to exterminate roaches/mice/etc from huge cmplexes- all you need is one fussbucket/paranoid/hysterical tenant to say "do not spray toxic chemicals in my appt", and the roaches have a reprieve/oasis. Then, after a month when the residue evaporates/expires/becomes inneffective, they breed out of that paranoid's appartment, and start over.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

They could be on your bed at night, then retreat to underneath the night stand's drawer slides/wood panels. Etc etc etc.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I had to attend a seminar for bedbugs at my last job, managing apartments.

What I remember, they live within 8 ft of where people sleep. 
The juveniles are the size of the letters on a penny. 
Check around outlet covers as you can often see a poop trail. Tiny dots.
If anyone buys used furniture they can come in on the underside of furniture.

Tenants do have rights and you can find them online, for your state.

Ive heard of people using a blow dryer, high heat, low air around a mattress to see if any bedbugs come out to escape the heat, in motels.


----------

